# Mixin it up with the partridge family



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Took a buddy who has been jones'ing to get after some Huns. He's also never shot a Chukar as the nasty steep hills just don't coincide with his physical abilities. As luck would have it the snow had pushed a large covey of Chukars down with the huns. He was able to snag himself a nice mixed limit of 2 Devils n 3 Greys. I put down a couple greys as well for good measure. Very nice morning with mixed company.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Very nice!! Not sure if its the angle or not but that looks likes one fatty chuckar on the right!! Should eat well.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

That's a big olé male bird that's being taken to Darrin Gardner to bring back to life.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

That pup is looking good, seems to be coming along right nice!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Very nice Tigerpincer! I have yet to kill a Utah hun--need to get around to it for my slam, not any where I hunt in the central part of the state, just Chukars and I'm not complaining! I hope to see you again at the Chukar Banquet


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Good work! Is this in UT or north of the border?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Airborne said:


> Very nice Tigerpincer! I have yet to kill a Utah hun--need to get around to it for my slam, not any where I hunt in the central part of the state, just Chukars and I'm not complaining! I hope to see you again at the Chukar Banquet


There are hun's just above Cabelas.

-DallanC


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrat's. I know that area real well :O||:


----------

